# Turning tools VS Carving tools



## jpittssr

Hi All,
New venture for me.
I have been carving for several years and now I want to try a little turning.
I just traded for a Jet 1014I with the extension bed although I may never use the extension.
I thought I might make wheels for toy cars and trucks for the kids. I know I can buy wheels but I think there is more choice in looks if I do my own.
I may also try some pen turning, not for sale but as gifts. If turning is anything like carving it takes a special niche to make money and I am not chasing a dollar. However, I'm 81 and not wealthy. That's the reason for my question.
I have a goodly sum invested in a collection of Swiss made carving tools. All sizes from palm tolls to full size gouges etc;
I know there will be many opinions but that's O.K.
What do you think about using the longer carving tools in my collection for small turnings?


----------



## DaleM

I have turned a small finial on my lathe with carving tools. It was the first thing I carved and did it out of necessity before I bought my turning tools. I was lucky I didn't have any catches I guess, because in hindsight I think a bad catch could have snatched those short carving tools right out of my hand. Also, turning gouges have a large, thick face below the cutting edge that keeps it from gouging into the wood too much, unlike the much thinner carving gouges so even with a long handle, the tools are still made differently. You could probably find some uses for some of your carving tools, but I would still recommend at least a larger roughing gouge and smaller gouge, plus a parting tool. Those and a skew chisel are mostly what I use. I got a set of HSS tools from Delta that had those three tools plus two scrapers that I rarely use. I think I paid around $60.


----------



## bondogaposis

Turning gouges are configured vastly different from carving gouges. My opinion is that it will be a good way to ruin a carving gouge and not be able to turn with it anyway. Turning gouges are much, much thicker, and made of high speed steel. They need to be able to withstand the downward pressure on the edge and be able to dissipate a lot of heat. A carving gouge won't be up to that.


----------



## LeeMills

In addition to what the others said. If you do use one it will have to be an out-cannel. Most carving tools have a "square" end and turning gouges typically have a fingernail grind.
I do have a 3/4 shallow sweep ( I don't know the number) that I reground to out cannel and a fingernail grind and it works fine for light work such as stoppers or jump rope handles. It was free so I didn't waste anything; I don't think I would change a nice carving tool.


----------



## jpittssr

Thanks for the replies. That's kinda what I thought because the sharpening angle is so different.

Well, the good side is that it seems like I mostly need a roughing gouge, a skew and a parting tool. I have those in HSS from Sorby plus a couple of different scrapes.

Thanks


----------



## jpittssr

> In addition to what the others said. If you do use one it will have to be an out-cannel.
> 
> - LeeMills


What is the term "out-Channel"?


----------



## bondogaposis

In-cannel or out-cannel refers to whether the bevel is on the inside or outside of the gouge.


----------



## Wildwood

You really do not need many turning tools to turn wheels or pens. I am partial to full size tools with except to thin parting tool (short) over mini turning tools.

Thin parting tool
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCTEN.html

Diamond parting tool
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX430.html

Roughing gouge
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX250.html

3/8" and or both ½" spindle gouge

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX320.html
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX330.html

½" traditional skew gouge
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX010.html

Scrapers for narrow wheels many folks make their own but you might be interested in one or more of these. This where a thin parting tool will come in handy.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-bft

If live near a Harbor Freight store might prefer to buy one of these sets.
http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-8-pc-69723.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-high-speed-steel-wood-turning-set-8-pc-61794.html

With little skill can turn scarpers that come with those sets into beading tools.


----------

